# Question about hatchlings



## themann42 (May 5, 2006)

I just had my first ever hooth hatch. It's an ooth I found in a field. Last night they were crawling all over the cage like crazy it was really neat. But this morning it seems like a lot of them have developed messed up legs. they walk a little wierd, if they walk at all, and when sitting a lot of them have their rear legs sticking up into the air. it looks very unnatural, is that ok? is there anything i did, or could do?


----------



## Rib (May 5, 2006)

depending on how soon after they hatched it was, many mantids hang they're limbs in odd positions to dry or set or whatever it is they do.


----------



## themann42 (May 5, 2006)

thanks! that makes me feel much better.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2006)

I have never personally seen a large amount of newborn nymphs have messed up legs. Something isn't right there. Most of them will likely die anyways cause it seems they usually do. Especially if it's chinese.


----------

